# Bent The Interior Trim On The Dinette Slide....



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

So, brilliance and naughty kids distracting me, I didn't notice that I left my folding table behind the slide when we put it out this weekend. Before I realized what was going on, it got caught and bent the interior piece of the trim on the couch side. It appears to be a 1x3 screwed onto the slide - and I think the center fabric section is just tacked on with little wood nails. Has anyone taken the trim off or apart? Any suggestions for where the screw heads are? I can see the screws, but I can't quite figure out where they are coming from. I pulled the fabric section away, but I can't see screw heads behind - it's smooth. I'm hoping this is an easy, don't need the dealer to fix. Thoughts? (other than don't put the folding table behind the slide.....)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

been there, done that, fix is easy.

In our case, one of the pots and pans' drawers slid open and DW didn't check before extending the slide.

First, the fabric is held into the channel with pins into the wood backing. the wood backing is screwed to the metal. Here is what I did.

remove the fabric section from the trim. if your careful it will come out of the wood channel pretty easy.
Once this happens, most of the nails will come with it, and only a few remain to hold the wood trim to the wood channel.
Then remove the wood decorative trim piece, a putty knife from the back should do it.
Once this is off, all you should have is a wood block attached to the metal trim. There are sheet metal screws holding this to the metal, which have partially pulled out.
remove the screws as far up as they are stripped.
if you can reuse the screws fine, if not get some flat head sheet metal screws and reattach the wood piece to the trim using new holes.
Now here I deviated from the factory work.
I put the decorative wood channel back in place and used my narrow crown stapler in the channel the fabric fits into to attach the channel to the wood block backing
Then I put the fabric trim piece into the channel and used my pin nailer to tack it in at a few places.
Then get out your silicone sealant and run a bead of sealant where the sealant was pulled away from the metal behind the wood trim.

hope this helps


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! That was a perfect description of what we found, and exactly what we did - we cleaned things up and reattached and all is good as new.


----------

